# Recently Purchased Collection



## Re-Cyclist (May 1, 2013)

Just purchased this collection of 7 muscle bikes and thought you guys might enjoy seeing them.


----------



## bricycle (May 1, 2013)

kool!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jaxon (May 9, 2013)

Lots of cool stuff there. I like that ramrod toward the end


----------



## bike (May 9, 2013)

*nice  with*

variety- very cool


----------



## palerider (May 9, 2013)

great buy going to turn any of them


----------



## Re-Cyclist (May 13, 2013)

A couple of them are already sold. The AMF Harley was sold to a local collector. The Schwinn Lil' Tiger was purchased by the Right Coast Rod Association. They plan to have it signed by Mike Wolf and Danielle who will be appearing at the Syracuse Nationals Rod and Custom Meet in July, and sell it at the auction to benefit Ronald McDonald House. Not sure but I might keep the Krate for a while. As for the rest of the collection, I'll be selling them at local swap meets.


----------

